

Ask HN: Please provide some honest feedback about my project - markhall

Hello everyone. I've been working on a project that I am pretty excited about. It is a social job search tool. Basically it searches your social networks to provide a list of job opportunities from the companies that your friends and followers already work for. (Yes, I am aware of the competitors out there). I would love some feedback from the HN community, positive and negative comments are welcome. While I am going through the customer development process, I'm excited to hear from my own community.<p>My website is www.jobzey.com<p>Thanks in advance.
======
GAgeek
The contact email addresses and about pages having the {at} and {dot} is not
friendly to non-techies. Figure out a better way or just use contact forms. A
good walk through of exactly what you need to access and exactly how and what
will be posted on your social networks will be important. People will be
fearful of using something that will spill the beans that they are looking for
a job. In many places people _have_ to friend their paranoid bosses who keep
tabs on their employees.

~~~
markhall
Thanks GAgeek. I agree with a lot of what you mentioned and we are going to
look into making some changes. Would you recommend us explicitly state what
phrase will be posted on your wall. Regarding the email addresses, we listed
like that to avoid many of the spam emails that result from bot crawls. I
appreciate your feedback and thanks for the advice.

------
byoung2
On security and permissions: Why do you need access to my uploaded photos and
videos. Wouldn't the profile picture be enough? And what are you going to post
on my wall? Please don't tell the world I'm looking for a new job!

~~~
markhall
Thanks for the question. Regarding the "post on your wall," we definitely took
into account the importance of what this statement may mean about the user. We
decided to put an engaging phrase like "Are people using websites like
jobzey.com to find jobs?". This way, it doesn't show the user's intent, but
does create curiosity among the user's friends. Regarding the access of photos
and videos, we don't actually need it at this moment, we are toying around
with different ideas to better leverage all forms of a user data to provide
more value to the job results page. Thanks again for the comment. What did you
think overall of the funnel? design? simplicity? etc. Any comments are
appreciated.

------
japhyr
I don't use any app that insists on posting on my wall. I will spread the word
about your project if I am satisfied with it, but I will not use your project
if you insists on spreading your word through me.

~~~
markhall
Thanks japhyr for the feedback. This is one area that we are still trying to
determine the best approach for.

~~~
japhyr
How about the opt-in model? For example, after someone actually gets a job
that they found through your service, they could have the option of letting
your app post to their wall. Something along the lines of, "I just landed a
new job by using..."

------
byoung2
Clickable: <http://www.jobzey.com>

